# Screaming Scarecrow 2010...



## ScreamingScarecrow (Oct 1, 2008)

Holy Crap!! Why Didn't Somebody Tell Me There's Only 15 day left till Halloween?!!

Here a Picture of my front so far - as of this afternoon, October 16th! 
I'm not joking - Not sure How we manage this one - guess it'll just have to be smaller this year...










Wish me luck!!


----------



## goneferal (Sep 8, 2010)

Get to it!


----------



## RoxyBlue (Oct 6, 2008)

Now that's scary!


----------



## Wildcat (Nov 3, 2007)

You could run a haunted yard for forum members. 

Set the scene. It's the morning of Oct 1st. 
As a forum member enters he/she is instructed that this is his/her new haunt and they have what's left of the month to prepare. As they keep walking and the new haunt location starts to come into view a loud speaker quickly explains it's in fact the 31st! :eekin:

That would scare the crap out of me.


Seriously though. Get to work and no matter what you get done it'll probably be better than 90% of your neighbours. Good luck


----------



## fick209 (Aug 31, 2009)

Best of luck to you SS, I'm sure you'll manage to get everything done and set up!


----------



## ScreamingScarecrow (Oct 1, 2008)

Thanks for the kick in the pants! I've gotten started!
Set up some haunt structure on Sunday and have finished setting up a Zombie Lounge bar in our living room... Teaser Pics.


























Oh the Madness!!!










More to come...


----------



## sickNtwisted (Sep 29, 2010)

*jaw dropped to the floor* Best Bar Ever!!!!!

Did you buy or make that overhead light? Uuugh! So cool!


----------



## The Rotten Pumpkin (Mar 28, 2010)

That is a very nice bar. Great job so far!


----------



## IMU (Apr 8, 2009)

WOW ... you have a ton more done than me!


----------



## RoxyBlue (Oct 6, 2008)

Oooh, nice lounge! Will you be serving.....Bloody Marys?


----------



## DeathTouch (Sep 6, 2005)

Ok, I am liking that!


----------



## fick209 (Aug 31, 2009)

Looks great SS!


----------



## Acid PopTart (Oct 29, 2007)

*That bar is kick ass!!!* I'd want that up in my house year round!!!!

And don't worry..... I'm right there with you, there is nothing up in my front yard right now.... now the backyard has a lot of pieces and parts, but I'm scrambling like mad!!!


----------



## Spider Rider (Nov 8, 2006)

Zombie Lounge Bar!!!! Good enough, call it a day.


----------



## PirateLady (Jul 23, 2010)

Wow that's a great looking bar...


----------



## ScreamingScarecrow (Oct 1, 2008)

sickNtwisted said:


> *jaw dropped to the floor* Best Bar Ever!!!!!
> 
> Did you buy or make that overhead light? Uuugh! So cool!


Glad you liked it! We had many many shooters at our Halloween Howl!

The bar light is just a cheap pattern positioned over the existing dome light in the room -turned out great like most cheap and quick home haunting ideas do!


----------



## cerinad (Jun 23, 2008)

Nice!!!


----------



## ScreamingScarecrow (Oct 1, 2008)

*MORE 2010 Teaser Photos*

Hi all - real busy once again so I've only had time to post these few...
Check for all the rest (when I post them) on our home haunt site www.screamingscarecrow.com


























Here is the cardboard coffin we made for the $20prop challenge with a grave digger


----------



## Zurgh (Dec 21, 2009)

Lookin' great! It seems you did have some time to set things up. Can't wait to see more.


----------



## Jaybo (Mar 2, 2009)

WOAH!

That's is impressive! Bravo! I want that tree in my yard!


----------



## Haunted Bayou (Feb 16, 2007)

One of my faves. 
Very artistic. I really love the bar.


----------

